# Robert Mueller is GOING DOWN ! Mark My WORDS !!!!!



## nononono (Dec 3, 2018)

*What's highlighted in RED is the key !*
*Especially if you have been following the TRUTH*
*and the back stories that support the TRUTH !*


*4 Investigations Share a Common Thread*

By Jeff Carlson
November 30, 2018 Updated: December 3, 2018
Share

_News Analysis

If anyone tells you they are tired of nothing happening with regard to ongoing investigations, perhaps they should take a closer look at a number of events that came to light over the past few days.

In a matter that caused no small amount of worry and consternation among supporters of President Donald Trump, The Daily Caller reported on Nov. 29 that the FBI had raided the home of whistleblower Dennis Nathan Cain.

The raid, which took place on Nov. 19, involved 16 FBI agents who had obtained a court order signed on Nov. 15 by federal magistrate Stephanie A. Gallagher in the U.S. District Court for Baltimore, according to The Daily Caller. No reason for the 10-day delay between the raid and his lawyer’s public announcement was given.

Cain, whose name is new to the public, isn’t just any whistleblower. He retains a top-level security clearance and maintains a number of security-related credentials, according to his resume, which has since been deleted online. Specialties include the FISA Amendment Act (FAA) Section 702 and USSID SP0018 Minimization Procedures and Signals Intelligence Authorities.

According to the article, Cain “privately delivered documents pertaining to the Clinton Foundation and Uranium One to a government watchdog, according to the whistleblower’s attorney.”

“The Justice Department’s inspector general was informed that the documents show that federal officials failed to investigate potential criminal activity regarding former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, the Clinton Foundation and Rosatom, the Russian company that purchased Uranium One,” the article states.

Cain also had obtained official whistleblower status from DOJ Inspector General Michael Horowitz. Michael Socarras, Cain’s lawyer, told The Daily Caller that Cain had met with a “senior member of Horowitz’s office” and delivered a flash drive along with a sealed envelope containing documents. The same materials reportedly were also delivered to the Senate and House Intelligence committees.

*The FBI agents seized all of the original documents in Cain’s possession, according to Socarras. The Daily Caller said that one document they reviewed showed that then-FBI Director Robert Mueller “failed to investigate allegations of criminal misconduct pertaining to Rosatom and to other Russian government entities attached to Uranium One.” How The Daily Caller was able to review any documents, following what was reported to be a full seizure, remains unexplained.*

There have been strong reactions to the news, with many perceiving it as some sort of coverup. However, a few facts are worth entertaining. Regardless of the FBI’s seizure, both IG Horowitz and the House and Senate intelligence committees already have the documents in their possession. The FBI’s seizure of documents from Cain doesn’t indicate the documents are being hidden.

As noted in the article, the FBI agents obtained a court order which means their identities are known. FBI Director Chris Wray, if he doesn’t already know, could easily determine the agents’ identities—this wasn’t a clandestine operation.

Another possible issue might have to do with Cain himself. Very little is known about him other than that he’s a whistleblower, which generally conveys images of positive actions taken by a well-intentioned individual. However, we know nothing of Cain’s true motivations or the actions that lay behind them. It may turn out that an invasive raid by the FBI was fully warranted.

Another explanation may lie within the documents themselves. The FBI’s actions may be related to chain-of-custody issues. The FBI may have been required to ensure that all evidence was accumulated and taken into their custody. It’s possible this document seizure by the FBI may indicate a case against the Clintons and/or their Foundation is actively underway.

*The Chicago Raid*
The FBI raid on Cain’s house wasn’t the only one.

On Nov. 29, federal agents raided the offices of Alderman Edward Burke, a powerful Chicago politician who has held his position in Chicago politics for 50 years. Burke’s office windows were covered and FBI agents remained on the premises for about seven hours, according to media reports.

Chicago Mayor Rahm Emanuel, who abruptly announced in September that he would not seek re-election, said his office had no advance warning of the raid, noting: “I know what I read in the paper. I’m out here. That’s it. … You are asking hypotheticals and I am not going to do that with the FBI walking around his office.”

Burke, who has been under federal scrutiny on several occasions, has never been convicted or indicted. His investigation is being handled by the public corruption squad from the local FBI office.

Burke’s law firm specializes in property-tax reductions for his clients, and some have speculated that the raid could be connected to work that Burke’s law firm did for the president, but there are several problems with that theory.

The Burke investigation, according to the Chicago Tribune, “was being conducted in conjunction with the U.S. Attorney’s Office in Chicago, not Mueller’s office.” Additionally, the Sun-Times reported, “the raids were in response to new allegations, and not prompted by any past controversies that have swirled around Burke.”

Dan Mihalopoulos, a reporter for WBEZ in Chicago, was somewhat more direct: “Worth also noting today: Burke’s huge role in the local Democratic judge-making process. One judge just told me, ‘Everyone’s crapping themselves here.’”

The investigation probably has more to do with corrupt Chicago politics than anything related to the president.
_


----------



## nononono (Dec 3, 2018)

_*Money-Laundering Probes*

Two other events with a more international scope also have been underway.


Several banks are currently under investigation for a massive money-laundering scandal that is likely to only grow larger.

Danske Bank is being investigated by the U.S. Department of Justice, and new charges were filed this week by Danish authorities. The bank’s CEO and chairman both have been forced to resign and numerous current employees are under investigation. Danske Bank has admitted that approximately $230 billion has flowed through one of its units in Estonia, but the focus now appears to be shifting to other financial institutions:

“Howard Wilkinson, a former Danske Bank A/S manager who blew the whistle on its multibillion-dollar laundromat, told lawmakers in Brussels that when it comes to shell companies, or limited liability partnerships, the U.K. is ‘worst of all.’ He said he was legally prevented from naming the other banks involved, but urged lawmakers to treat the Danske scandal as a case that goes well beyond its core in Estonia,” Bloomberg reported Nov. 21.

Also on Nov. 29, Deutsche Bank’s headquarters was also raided by German officials. Transactions being examined by investigators relate to the bank’s wealth-management division, which previously has come under scrutiny.


According to a spokeswoman for prosecutors, the investigation covers the five-year period from 2013 to 2018 and is related to disclosures made in the Panama Papers—11.5 million leaked documents from Panamanian law firm Mossack Fonseca, then the world’s fourth-biggest provider of offshore services.

The Deutsche Bank raids continued for a second day and reportedly included the executive management board’s floor. Deutsche was one of Danske’s correspondent banks, as are JPMorgan Chase and Bank of America. Any potential involvement of other banks will bear close watching.

*Clinton Donor Charged*
Lastly, in a Nov. 29 DOJ press release, three executives including Abul Huda Farouki were charged “for their roles in a scheme to defraud U.S. military contracts in Afghanistan, engaging in illegal commerce in Iran, and laundering money internationally.” Farouki was the CEO of Anham, a defense contractor based in the United Arab Emirates

This wasn’t the first time Farouki or his company have been involved in allegations of misconduct. In a 2013 article by The Daily Caller, headlined “Clinton Donors Get a Pass on Shady Contracting,” Farouki and his company were highlighted:

“In June 2011, the Defense Department’s Office of the Special Inspector General for Iraq Reconstruction (SIGIR) released a scathing report on a defense contracting company called Anham. The title of the report and its conclusion were the same: ‘Poor Government Oversight of Anham and Its Subcontracting Procedures Allowed Questionable Costs to Go Undetected.’”

The article then asked a simple question: Given prior violations, how was Anham able to secure an $8 billion contract in Afghanistan that “allowed it to illegally ship supplies through two Iranian border crossings and a seaport controlled by the Iranian Revolutionary Guard?”

The $8 billion contract, along with the illegal shipment of supplies, being cited in the 2013 article appear to be exactly the same violations being alleged in the 2018 DOJ indictment. So why weren’t Farouki and his company charged with these same, known violations back in 2013?

The answer may lie within Farouki’s many connections to the Democratic Party. The Daily Caller notes that Farouki is a longtime donor to Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.), and donated to Obama for America in 2008. But Farouki’s closest ties lie with the Clintons and their Foundation.

Farouki, a member of the now-shuttered Clinton Global Initiative, participated in annual CGI meetings since the group’s formation in 2005 through at least 2010 and made multiple donations to the Clinton Foundation. Farouki also made donations to Terry McAuliffe and has been photographed with Huma Abedin.

There appears to be a common thread among what might appear to be unrelated events: the raid on the whistleblower, the raid on the Chicago politician, the investigations of European banks, and the charges brought against a Clinton donor. All the activities targeted were either occurring during the Obama era or, in the case of the DOJ whistleblower, were directly related to underlying events from that time.

There may be more going on than meets the casual eye.
_


----------



## nononono (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 3, 2018)

Robert Muller the republican??!! 

LMAO !!!!


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Robert Muller the republican??!!
> 
> LMAO !!!!



*What ?*

*Criminal Rhino Republicans are not allowed to bury their noses in the Clinton's and*
*Obama's dung holes......*

*Fishsmellpuka you need to let go of that double grip you have on " The Democratic Rump "...*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What ?*
> 
> *Criminal Rhino Republicans are not allowed to bury their noses in the Clinton's and*
> *Obama's dung holes......*
> ...


You sound worried too. You need a hug. They are all republicans after little Trump. You should be feeling stupid by now. 
Oh and FISHSMELLPUKA ??? LOL !! You need to get out more.


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> You sound worried too. You need a hug. They are all republicans after little Trump. You should be feeling stupid by now.
> Oh and FISHSMELLPUKA ??? LOL !! You need to get out more.


*Fishysmellinpuka .....whooooo wheeee !*


----------



## messy (Dec 4, 2018)

“If you’re attacking the FBI because you’re under criminal investigation, you’re losing.” — Sarah Huckabee Sanders


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Fishysmellinpuka .....whooooo wheeee !*


ZZZZzzzzz...


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> “If you’re attacking the FBI because you’re under criminal investigation, you’re losing.” — Sarah Huckabee Sanders



*And ........What's the point.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> ZZZZzzzzz...


*I'm glad you can sleep thru your own smell........*


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2018)

*The Alcoholic Former FBI Director Robert Mueller.....*


*MUELLER’S FIVE YEAR UP-OR-OUT POLICY *

In federal law enforcement, it takes a new federal agent or supervisor about five years or so after arriving at a newly assigned office to gain the trust and respect of local law officers. That trust and respect is absolutely critical to doing the best job possible. Yet new FBI Director Robert Mueller came up with a new personnel policy that would rid the FBI of thousands of years of its most invaluable experience.

In a nutshell, after an FBI employee was in any type of supervisory position for five years, he or she had to either come to Washington to sit at a desk or get out of the FBI. In the myriad of FBI offices around the country, most agents love what they do in actively enforcing the law. They have families involved in the community; their kids enjoy their schools; and they do not want to move to the high cost of living in Washington, DC, and especially not to an inside desk job.

What occurred around the country was that agents in charge of their local offices got out of the FBI and did something more lucrative. Though they really wanted to stay in, they were not allowed to do so if they were not moving to DC. Agents told me that it was not unusual for the Special Agent in Charge of a field office to have well over 20 years of experience before the policy change. Under Mueller’s policy that changed to new Special Agents in Charge having five to ten years of experience when they took over.

If the FBI Director wanted nothing but “yes” men and women around the country working for him, this was a great policy. Newer agents are more likely to unquestioningly salute the FBI Mecca in Washington, and the Director, and never boldly offer a suggestion to fix a bad idea and Mueller had plenty of them. Whether it was wasting millions of dollars on a software boondoggle or questionable personnel preferences, agents tell me Mueller did not want to hear from more experienced people voicing their concerns about his ideas or policies.

An NPR report December 13, 2007, entitled, “FBI’S ‘Five-And-Out’ Transfer Policy Draws Criticism” dealt with the Mueller controversial policy:

“From the beginning of this year (2007) until the end of September (2007), 576 agents found themselves in the five-and-out pool. Less than half of them — just 286 — opted to go to headquarters; 150 decided to take a pay cut and a lesser job to stay put; 135 retired; and five resigned outright.”

In the period of nine months accounted for in this report, the FBI ran off a massive amount of absolutely priceless law enforcement experience vested in 140 invaluable agents. For the vast part, those are the agents who have seen the mistakes, learned lessons, could advise newer agents on unseen pitfalls of investigations and pursuit of justice. So many of these had at least 20-30 years of experience or more. The lessons learned by such seasoned agents were lost as the agents carried it with them when they left.

In the 2007 NPR report, the FBI Agents Association indicated that the Five-Year-Up-or-Out program hobbles field offices and takes relationships forged there for granted. In other words, it was a terrible idea.

The incalculable experience loss damages the FBI by eliminating those in the field in a position to write to or meet with the FBI Director to advise him against some of the mounting judgment errors on his part which were listed in the NPR article. But this was not the only damage done.

If an FBI Director has inappropriate personal vengeance in mind or holds an inappropriate prejudice such as those that infamously motivated Director J. Edgar Hoover, then the older, wiser, experienced agents were not around with the confidence to question or guide the Director away from potential misjudgment. I also cannot help but wonder if Mueller had not run off the more experienced agents, would they have been able to advise against and stop the kind of abuses and corruption being unearthed right now that occurred during the Obama administration.

Rather than admit that his Five Year Up or Out Policy was a mistake, Mueller eventually changed the policy to a Seven Year Up or Out Program. .

Thus, Mueller deliberately made the FBI more pliable and corruptible.

Like

Reply


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What's highlighted in RED is the key !*
> *Especially if you have been following the TRUTH*
> *and the back stories that support the TRUTH !*
> 
> ...


Still waiting for Mueller to go down.. Any news on when this will happen ? His cell mate is waiting for him.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Still waiting for Mueller to go down.. Any news on when this will happen ? His cell mate is waiting for him.


*It's happening before your very eyes !*

*Be patient Fishysmellinpuka.....be patient....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What's highlighted in RED is the key !*
> *Especially if you have been following the TRUTH*
> *and the back stories that support the TRUTH !*
> 
> ...


Mueller isnt going down.
How the hell do you think these things work?


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Mueller isnt going down.
> How the hell do you think these things work?



*Oh yes he is....No offense Ricky, but he has sown the seeds for his conviction.
After Jan 1, 2019 the tables will be turned on this Dirty Cop....
There is no Russian Collusion.
There is no Felony Involvement with the charges brought forth on Cohen.
There is absolutely no grounds to charge this President with ANY crimes.
Every single Special Counsel charge is a Perjury Trap, a fantasy charge against
unattainable Russians or a decades old crime HE Robert Mueller over looked 
while head of the FBI.....

There are multiple documented incidences within just the Special Counsels 
operation of which Robert Mueller leads to bring Criminal charges against him
and quite a few of the Thugs he hired....

Furthermore, if the precedent has been set by the Special Counsel ( Led by 
Robert Mueller ) of charging an individual for past crimes of which he was
previously exonerated by Rod Rosenstein, then Robert Mueller can be charged
for his involvement in the Uranium One scandal and the various other past
crimes he was involved with while FBI Director...
Of which there are many....Rep Louie Gohmert listed a slew of them a couple
of months back....

Look up the record Robert Mueller and Andrew Weissmann have of overturned
cases of FALSE Charges they brought against Individuals and Corporations !

It's absolutely disgusting to think the MSM and others would LIE and prop up a 
Clown such as him and parade his " Vietnam " service as a front to justify the 
criminal acts he has perpetrated and gotten away with....

Look up his record !
He's Filthy !*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh yes he is....No offense Ricky, but he has sown the seeds for his conviction.
> After Jan 1, 2019 the tables will be turned on this Dirty Cop....
> There is no Russian Collusion.
> There is no Felony Involvement with the charges brought forth on Cohen.
> ...


Morning pal. Has Mueller gone down yet ? Yawning. Is this a conspiracy yet? Yawning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Morning pal. Has Mueller gone down yet ? Yawning. Is this a conspiracy yet? Yawning.


No
Yes


----------



## messy (Dec 9, 2018)

“If you’re attacking the FBI because you’re under investigation, you’re losing.” — Sarah Huckabee Sanders.

Mueller is closing in while the losers squirm. Stay tuned.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 9, 2018)

messy said:


> “If you’re attacking the FBI because you’re under investigation, you’re losing.” — Sarah Huckabee Sanders.
> 
> Mueller is closing in while the losers squirm. Stay tuned.


I’ve heard similar somewhere...


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No
> Yes


Of course !


----------



## messy (Dec 10, 2018)

Looks bad for Mueller and Hillary. Tough times. Are they both going down soon?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

messy said:


> Looks bad for Mueller and Hillary. Tough times. Are they both going down soon?


Hillary went down long ago.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Mueller isnt going down.
> How the hell do you think these things work?


Are those harsh words directed at your mentor?


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary went down long ago.



*The rumor is ...she likes gardening.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Morning pal. Has Mueller gone down yet ? Yawning. Is this a conspiracy yet? Yawning.


*What's a " Morning Pal ".....*

*oh...*

*A Fishysmellinrankashpuka that identifies as a .....*

*Pussy *
*Ass*
*Liberal*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What's a " Morning Pal ".....*
> 
> *oh...*
> 
> ...


LOL !!! 
You don’t hate me that much. Are you upset bc thing are getting worse for Trump?  Awww.. this entire time you defended him and now you feel stupid. 
WELL TOO BAD !! Hahaha..


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary went down long ago.


Hey sheriff. Anything on that propaganda you write have  info on today’s Russian spy ? Should be about how she’s cooperating now. 
Let me know !


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Hey sheriff. Anything on that propaganda you write have  info on today’s Russian spy ? Should be about how she’s cooperating now.
> Let me know !


Let me know when they have something.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are those harsh words directed at your mentor?


*He's entitled to Freedom of Thought/Speech...*


Fishme1 said:


> LOL !!!
> You don’t hate me that much. Are you upset bc thing are getting worse for Trump?  Awww.. this entire time you defended him and now you feel stupid.
> WELL TOO BAD !! Hahaha..


*No hate....just sorrow.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh yes he is....No offense Ricky, but he has sown the seeds for his conviction.
> After Jan 1, 2019 the tables will be turned on this Dirty Cop....
> There is no Russian Collusion.
> There is no Felony Involvement with the charges brought forth on Cohen.
> ...


I dont disagree about Mueller's past.
His name came up in a book I read years ago about Whitey Bulger.
My point is that he wont "go down".
He's been set on an untouchable pedestal.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont disagree about Mueller's past.
> His name came up in a book I read years ago about Whitey Bulger.
> My point is that he wont "go down".
> He's been set on an untouchable pedestal.


Which book?  What did the book have to say about Mueller?


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Which book?  What did the book have to say about Mueller?


A lot of people are talking about mueller and whitey Butler. A lot of people. This is too good.


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Which book?  What did the book have to say about Mueller?


*Do some research ya Lying Thievin loser.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are those harsh words directed at your mentor?


Busy erasing all doubt...you really should shut the hell up ratboy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2018)

Re: Robert Mueller, Alan Dershowitz told *"The Cats Roundtable"* on 970 AM-N.Y. 

"He's the guy who kept four innocent people in prison for many years in order to protect the cover of Whitey Bulger as an FBI informer. Those of us in Boston don't have such a high regard for Mueller because we remember this story. The government had to pay out tens of millions of dollars because Whitey Bulger, a notorious mass murderer, became a government informer against the mafia . . 

"And that's regarded in Boston of one of the great scandals of modern judicial history. And Mueller was right at the center of it. So, he is not without criticism by people who know him in Boston."


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Re: Robert Mueller, Alan Dershowitz told *"The Cats Roundtable"* on 970 AM-N.Y.
> 
> "He's the guy who kept four innocent people in prison for many years in order to protect the cover of Whitey Bulger as an FBI informer. Those of us in Boston don't have such a high regard for Mueller because we remember this story. The government had to pay out tens of millions of dollars because Whitey Bulger, a notorious mass murderer, became a government informer against the mafia . .
> 
> "And that's regarded in Boston of one of the great scandals of modern judicial history. And Mueller was right at the center of it. So, he is not without criticism by people who know him in Boston."


Lock him up! Lock him up! Can he get the cell next to Hillary?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> Lock him up! Lock him up! Can he get the cell next to Hillary?


That's an odd response to what Dershowitz had to say. Almost tourette like....


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's an odd response to what Dershowitz had to say. Almost tourette like....


No. He sounds like a bad guy. He and Hillary and Comey. They're the villains, right? So if they scream "lock her up" about Hillary, why not about him? Soon?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> No. He sounds like a bad guy. He and Hillary and Comey. They're the villains, right? So if they scream "lock her up" about Hillary, why not about him? Soon?


Should we lock him up for stealing the election?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> No. He sounds like a bad guy. He and Hillary and Comey. They're the villains, right? So if they scream "lock her up" about Hillary, why not about him? Soon?


Did Mrs BJ Clinton break the law?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Should we lock him up for stealing the election?


This must be the worst case of sore ass in history, someone call the CDC.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> No. He sounds like a bad guy. He and Hillary and Comey. They're the villains, right? So if they scream "lock her up" about Hillary, why not about him? Soon?


It's your messy little story...tell it like you want.


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's your messy little story...tell it like you want.


Yup, soon.


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did Mrs BJ Clinton break the law?


If she did, she will get impeached or be forced to resign, i would imagine.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Re: Robert Mueller, Alan Dershowitz told *"The Cats Roundtable"* on 970 AM-N.Y.
> 
> "He's the guy who kept four innocent people in prison for many years in order to protect the cover of Whitey Bulger as an FBI informer. Those of us in Boston don't have such a high regard for Mueller because we remember this story. The government had to pay out tens of millions of dollars because Whitey Bulger, a notorious mass murderer, became a government informer against the mafia . .
> 
> "And that's regarded in Boston of one of the great scandals of modern judicial history. And Mueller was right at the center of it. So, he is not without criticism by people who know him in Boston."


Is that what the plumber was whining about?  No wonder he didn't want to provide any details.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> If she did, she will get impeached or be forced to resign, i would imagine.


Can you Imagine Dragons?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> Lock him up! Lock him up! Can he get the cell next to Hillary?


That cell is already taken by Willy.  Apparently he and Loretta were discussing more than just the grand kids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> If she did, she will get impeached or be forced to resign, i would imagine.


It's a simple question with only one answer and you don't have the sack to say it, she has more sack than you.


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's a simple question with only one answer and you don't have the sack to say it, she has more sack than you.


Listen, fella, I'm not a prosecutor, I'm not a defense lawyer and I'm not a judge. Just like I'm not a scientist. I go with the experts. If you show me her conviction, I will answer your question. Until then, if she broke any laws, the experts did not find them serious enough to prosecute. If she had been president, she may have gotten in trouble. I imagine the current president will be found not to have broken any laws serious enough to jail him, but because he won (he didn't lose, she did), he will face real problems in office.


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> If she did, she will get impeached or be forced to resign, i would imagine.


*Man are you just plain stupid....*
*




*
*and Messy....now go wipe and wash your hands.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> Listen, fella, I'm not a prosecutor, I'm not a defense lawyer and I'm not a judge. Just like I'm not a scientist. I go with the experts. If you show me her conviction, I will answer your question. Until then, if she broke any laws, the experts did not find them serious enough to prosecute. If she had been president, she may have gotten in trouble. I imagine the current president will be found not to have broken any laws serious enough to jail him, but because he won (he didn't lose, she did), he will face real problems in office.


*" Fella ".......?*

*What are you...the Democrats Fella-tio fluffing fool who lurks forums...*

*Yep....yur Messy and Doltish.*


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That cell is already taken by Willy.  Apparently he and Loretta were discussing more than just the grand kids.


You know who’s not in jail? Bill Clinton, Hillary Clinton, none of their campaign managers, none of their lawyers. Compare and contrast...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> Listen, fella, I'm not a prosecutor, I'm not a defense lawyer and I'm not a judge. Just like I'm not a scientist. I go with the experts. If you show me her conviction, I will answer your question. Until then, if she broke any laws, the experts did not find them serious enough to prosecute. If she had been president, she may have gotten in trouble. I imagine the current president will be found not to have broken any laws serious enough to jail him, but because he won (he didn't lose, she did), he will face real problems in office.


Did you not watch Comey convict her before he exonerated her?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> You know who’s not in jail? Bill Clinton, Hillary Clinton, none of their campaign managers, none of their lawyers. Compare and contrast...


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> Listen, fella, I'm not a prosecutor, I'm not a defense lawyer and I'm not a judge. Just like I'm not a scientist. I go with the experts. If you show me her conviction, I will answer your question. Until then, if she broke any laws, the experts did not find them serious enough to prosecute. If she had been president, she may have gotten in trouble. I imagine the current president will be found not to have broken any laws serious enough to jail him, but because he won (he didn't lose, she did), he will face real problems in office.


Duh!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> You know who’s not in jail? Bill Clinton, Hillary Clinton, none of their campaign managers, none of their lawyers. Compare and contrast...


Yet.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> Listen, fella, I'm not a prosecutor, I'm not a defense lawyer and I'm not a judge. Just like I'm not a scientist. I go with the experts. If you show me her conviction, I will answer your question. Until then, if she broke any laws, the experts did not find them serious enough to prosecute. If she had been president, she may have gotten in trouble. I imagine the current president will be found not to have broken any laws serious enough to jail him, but because he won (he didn't lose, she did), he will face real problems in office.


Experts are not without bias., and that includes Mr. Comey.
A judge and a prosecutor just let a rapist go free...these experts got it wrong....
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/nation/former-baylor-frat-president-accused-of-rape-gets-no-jail-time
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/higher-education/no-jail-time-for-baylor-fraternity-president-accused-of-rape/2018/12/10/607824dc-fca8-11e8-a17e-162b712e8fc2_story.html?utm_term=.efa07357564e
https://www.star-telegram.com/news/state/texas/article222888435.html


----------



## legend (Dec 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Experts are not without bias., and that includes Mr. Comey.
> A judge and a prosecutor just let a rapist go free...these experts got it wrong....
> https://www.pbs.org/newshour/nation/former-baylor-frat-president-accused-of-rape-gets-no-jail-time
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/higher-education/no-jail-time-for-baylor-fraternity-president-accused-of-rape/2018/12/10/607824dc-fca8-11e8-a17e-162b712e8fc2_story.html?utm_term=.efa07357564e
> https://www.star-telegram.com/news/state/texas/article222888435.html


"If you're attacking the FBI when you're under criminal investigation, you're losing." -- Sarah Huckabee Sanders


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 12, 2018)

legend said:


> "If you're attacking the FBI when you're under criminal investigation, you're losing." -- Sarah Huckabee Sanders


I'm not attacking the FBI.
I'm pointing out bias exist, be it the FBI, the Republican or Democrat parties, judges, prosecutors....
If you can't comprehend the conversation, I suggest you simply not respond.
Better to remain silent and thought a fool, than to speak up or post up and remove all doubt. (See HuskerDu)


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not attacking the FBI.
> I'm pointing out bias exist, be it the FBI, the Republican or Democrat parties, judges, prosecutors....
> If you can't comprehend the conversation, I suggest you simply not respond.
> Better to remain silent and thought a fool, than to speak up or post up and remove all doubt. (See HuskerDu)


I don't know much, but I know this...when your lawyer pleads guilty to felonies and goes to prison for work he was doing for you, you got problems!


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Better to remain silent and thought a fool, than to speak up or post up and remove all doubt.


Irony.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> I don't know much, but I know this...when your lawyer pleads guilty to felonies and goes to prison for work he was doing for you, you got problems!


Unless you are the most powerful man in the world.
Dummy.


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Unless you are the most powerful man in the world.
> Dummy.


Why does that matter?  The US Constitution was constructed deliberately in such a fashion that there were methods by which we are able to rid ourselves of tyrants.


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Unless you are the most powerful man in the world.
> Dummy.


Really? If that lawyer's client is the President, he doesn't have problems? Guess again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Why does that matter?  The US Constitution was constructed deliberately in such a fashion that there were methods by which we are able to rid ourselves of tyrants.


The next Presidential election is in 2020...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> I don't know much, but I know this...when your lawyer pleads guilty to felonies and goes to prison for work he was doing for you, you got problems!


You're right.
You don't know much.
Enough said.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Irony.


Indeed.
Please continue.


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're right.
> You don't know much.
> Enough said.


I do know some things. For example, only an idiot would think that, no matter who you are, if your lawyer goes to prison for actions he took as your lawyer, you are not in trouble. Are you that kind of idiot?


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> I do know some things. For example, only an idiot would think that, no matter who you are, if your lawyer goes to prison for actions he took as your lawyer, you are not in trouble. Are you that kind of idiot?


Cohen at one time said that he would "take a bullet" for t.  I guess his mind has changed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> I do know some things. For example, only an idiot would think that, no matter who you are, if your lawyer goes to prison for actions he took as your lawyer, you are not in trouble. Are you that kind of idiot?


Your statement, while a possibility, is not absolute... many folks on the left think in absolutes.
You know those absolutes y'all proclaim Republicans are... racist, homophobic, white nazis, deplorables, etc.
You're apparently that kind of idiot.
Non disclosure agreements and payments are not illegal. if you lie to federal investigators, you're in usually in trouble. (See Hillary Clinton)


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your statement, while a possibility, is not absolute... many folks on the left think in absolutes.
> You know those absolutes y'all proclaim Republicans are... racist, homophobic, white nazis, deplorables, etc.
> You're apparently that kind of idiot.
> Non disclosure agreements and payments are not illegal. if you lie to federal investigators, you're in usually in trouble. (See Hillary Clinton)


Non-disclosure agreements are illegal if they are paid for with campaign funds.  And lying about it to the FBI is another crime.

Do you agree?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Why does that matter?  The US Constitution was constructed deliberately in such a fashion that there were methods by which we are able to rid ourselves of tyrants.


Because the US constitution was constructed to protect the President from crazy fucks like you libs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Why does that matter?  The US Constitution was constructed deliberately in such a fashion that there were methods by which we are able to rid ourselves of tyrants.



Because the US constitution was constructed to protect the President from crazy fucks like you libs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Non-disclosure agreements are illegal if they are paid for with campaign funds.  And lying about it to the FBI is another crime.
> 
> Do you agree?


Is that what happened?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Non-disclosure agreements are illegal if they are paid for with campaign funds.  And lying about it to the FBI is another crime.
> 
> Do you agree?


Lying to the FBI is a crime...
Regarding campaign funds - see John Edwards.


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your statement, while a possibility, is not absolute... many folks on the left think in absolutes.
> You know those absolutes y'all proclaim Republicans are... racist, homophobic, white nazis, deplorables, etc.
> You're apparently that kind of idiot.
> Non disclosure agreements and payments are not illegal. if you lie to federal investigators, you're in usually in trouble. (See Hillary Clinton)


What were the felonies that Cohen committed? On whose behalf was he acting? And you acknowledge that it is a "possibility" that his client is in trouble, now that he is convicted and going to prison.
So now tell me what kind of trouble Hillary Clinton is in? And who around her is in jail or convicted of crimes? Are you the lawyer, or the judge, or both?  LOL.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Cohen at one time said that he would "take a bullet" for t.  I guess his mind has changed.


He’s taking one now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> What were the felonies that Cohen committed? On whose behalf was he acting? And you acknowledge that it is a "possibility" that his client is in trouble, now that he is convicted and going to prison.
> So now tell me what kind of trouble Hillary Clinton is in? And who around her is in jail or convicted of crimes? Are you the lawyer, or the judge, or both?  LOL.


Maybe Cohen will tell us how many votes and why the Russians and Trump stole votes from Hillary.


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> I don't know much, but I know this...when your lawyer pleads guilty to felonies and goes to prison for work he was doing for you, you got problems!



*You don't know much and you've displayed that from the onset of your forum existence here.....*

*Look up Micheal Cohen's charges, none are related to Trump. NONE !*
*He has every right to pay off two extortionists if he wants too !*
*Dem Rep Nadler is a tempest in a Tea Pot.....*

*All are related to a sloppy Lawyer who I now strongly believe was set up before the President*
*announced his candidacy.......the problem is they ( Deep State ) were exposed by Admiral Rogers*
*before Dec 2016 and subsequently Trump KNEW this was all going to happen......*

*Do some REAL research before you stick your little size 8 feet in your big mouth again....*


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe Cohen will tell us how many votes and why the Russians and Trump stole votes from Hillary.


You should become his prison pen pal and ask him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> You should become his prison pen pal and ask him.


Assuming he would be in prison if he told us the number of votes which Mueller has not done.


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Assuming he would be in prison if he told us the number of votes which Mueller has not done.


He did tell us. We know. It's a secret but it was almost 50% of Trump's votes. Maybe more.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> He did tell us. We know. It's a secret but it was almost 50% of Trump's votes. Maybe more.


You are precious.


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2018)

Robert Mueller is nailed again!  Did you hear about him making a deal with the National Enquirer which grants their owners immunity in exchange for cooperating in the Trump investigation? Mueller is going down! I think The Enquirer owners are tricking him, right?


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> He did tell us. We know. It's a secret but it was almost 50% of Trump's votes. Maybe more.









*Uh Huh.....*
*Your full of Shit.....*
*Uh Huh !*


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that what happened?


Did you read Cohen's confession?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you read Cohen's confession?


No, was he lying then or now?


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you read Cohen's confession?


*Did YOU read the court filing Lizard Lips.....*


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, was he lying then or now?


“The truth is not the truth.” — another Trump lawyer, named Rudy Giuliani


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, was he lying then or now?


So you admit that you don't know what you are posting about?


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> So you admit that you don't know what you are posting about?


*Oh my are you......*







*Stuuuuoooooppid...!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> He did tell us. We know. It's a secret but it was almost 50% of Trump's votes. Maybe more.


That’s quite the harvest.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 12, 2018)

legend said:


> "If you're attacking the FBI when you're under criminal investigation, you're losing." -- Sarah Huckabee Sanders


Cast your net wide enough, start dragging and you’ll find something other than collusion for votes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 12, 2018)

legend said:


> "If you're attacking the FBI when you're under criminal investigation, you're losing." -- Sarah Huckabee Sanders


Cast your net wide enough, start dragging and you’ll find something other than collusion for votes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

espola said:


> So you admit that you don't know what you are posting about?


Read post # 75 you dope.
See post #88 inspector.


----------



## legend (Dec 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cast your net wide enough, start dragging and you’ll find something other than collusion for votes.


Agreed. We quickly learned that he's crooked and so is everyone around him. We immediately learned that so many of them lied about contacts with Russians. Why did they lie? Then we (by "we" I mean we Americans ) grabbed the low-hanging fruit first, that he ordered hush money payments to protect his campaign, which is illegal. We have watched him obstruct justice. But so far, No Collusion!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 13, 2018)

legend said:


> Agreed. We quickly learned that he's crooked and so is everyone around him. We immediately learned that so many of them lied about contacts with Russians. Why did they lie? Then we (by "we" I mean we Americans ) grabbed the low-hanging fruit first, that he ordered hush money payments to protect his campaign, which is illegal. We have watched him obstruct justice. But so far, No Collusion!


"Show me the man and I will show you the crime"
-Lavrently Beria-


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2018)

legend said:


> Agreed. We quickly learned that he's crooked and so is everyone around him. We immediately learned that so many of them lied about contacts with Russians. Why did they lie? Then we (by "we" I mean we Americans ) grabbed the low-hanging fruit first, that he ordered hush money payments to protect his campaign, which is illegal. We have watched him obstruct justice. But so far, No Collusion!


You people nominated a candidate that couldn’t overcome any of the above that you posted.  Why is that?


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people nominated a candidate that couldn’t overcome any of the above that you posted.  Why is that?


The election happened prior to the Mueller investigation. You didn't know that? Did you know that they had an election during the Mueller investigation and the Democrats won by many millions?


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2018)

legend said:


> Agreed. We quickly learned that he's crooked and so is everyone around him. We immediately learned that so many of them lied about contacts with Russians. Why did they lie? Then we (by "we" I mean we Americans ) grabbed the low-hanging fruit first, that he ordered hush money payments to protect his campaign, which is illegal. We have watched him obstruct justice. But so far, No Collusion!


*Is Sen Bob ( Pedo ) Menendez crooked ?*
*Is Sen Chuck (  Creepy )  Schumer crooked ?*
*Is Sen Diane ( Corrupt ) Feinstein crooked ?*
*Is Sen Cory ( Spartacus )  Booker crooked ?*
*Is Sen John ( Liar )  Tester crooked ?*
*Is Sen Richard ( Dick ) Blumenthal crooked ?*
*Is Sen Dick ( Head ) Durbin crooked ?*
*Is Sen Kamala ( " Willy Brown " ) Harris crooked ?*
*Is Sen Tim ( Joker ) Kaine crooked ?*
*Is Sen Patrick ( Eeyore ) Leahy crooked ?*
*Is Sen Bill ( Facelift ) Nelson crooked ?*
*Is Sen Mark ( Jail Bound ) Warner crooked ?*
*Is Sen Elizabeth ( Fake Indian ) Warner crooked ?*
*Is Sen Ron ( Reptile ) Wyden crooked ?*

*Every SINGLE one of the Senators I've listed above has/had Crimes leveled against *
*them that make the ( Lies ) accusations you list against President Trump look like *
*a candy store theft......The fact that I can find these TRUTHFUL accusations on just*
*those sitting Democratic Senators is plain disgusting in of itself....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2018)

legend said:


> Agreed. We quickly learned that he's crooked and so is everyone around him. We immediately learned that so many of them lied about contacts with Russians. Why did they lie? Then we (by "we" I mean we Americans ) grabbed the low-hanging fruit first, that he ordered hush money payments to protect his campaign, which is illegal. We have watched him obstruct justice. But so far, No Collusion!


*Is Sen Bob ( Pedo ) Menendez crooked ?*
*Is Sen Chuck (  Creepy )  Schumer crooked ?*
*Is Sen Diane ( Corrupt ) Feinstein crooked ?*
*Is Sen Cory ( Spartacus )  Booker crooked ?*
*Is Sen John ( Liar )  Tester crooked ?*
*Is Sen Richard ( Dick ) Blumenthal crooked ?*
*Is Sen Dick ( Head ) Durbin crooked ?*
*Is Sen Kamala ( " Willy Brown " ) Harris crooked ?*
*Is Sen Tim ( Joker ) Kaine crooked ?*
*Is Sen Patrick ( Eeyore ) Leahy crooked ?*
*Is Sen Bill ( Facelift ) Nelson crooked ?*
*Is Sen Mark ( Jail Bound ) Warner crooked ?*
*Is Sen Elizabeth ( Fake Indian ) Warner crooked ?*
*Is Sen Ron ( Reptile ) Wyden crooked ?*

*Every SINGLE one of the Senators I've listed above has/had Crimes leveled against *
*them that make the ( Lies ) accusations you list against President Trump look like *
*a candy store theft......The fact that I can find these TRUTHFUL accusations on just*
*those sitting Democratic Senators is plain disgusting in of itself....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> The election happened prior to the Mueller investigation. You didn't know that? Did you know that they had an election during the Mueller investigation and the Democrats won by many millions?


Ahhhhh the blue stain.


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2018)

*Dirty Cop Mueller was the " Criminal Insurance Policy " hidden in Comey's back Pocket....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2018)

*DIRTY COP ROBERT MUELLER IS GOING DOWN !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2018)

*DIRTY COP ROBERT MUELLER IS GOING DOWN !!!!*

*Doctored 302's are just the tip of the ice berg .............*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> The election happened prior to the Mueller investigation. You didn't know that? Did you know that they had an election during the Mueller investigation and the Democrats won by many millions?


You haven't heard of the electoral college?
It's part of the US Constitution.
Check it out sometime.


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You haven't heard of the electoral college?
> It's part of the US Constitution.
> Check it out sometime.


I didn’t think they used the electoral college in the recent election that I referred to above, where Democrats won nationwide by so many millions of votes...even more than the millions more they received when the electoral college was last involved!


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> I didn’t think they used the electoral college in the recent election that I referred to above, where Democrats won nationwide by so many millions of votes...even more than the millions more they received when the electoral college was last involved!


Give him a break. The t victory was the highlight of his political life.  We can only hope that he doesn't turn violent when his hero is brought down and he is forced to admit what a gullible sucker he has been.


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Give him a break. The t victory was the highlight of his political life.  We can only hope that he doesn't turn violent when his hero is brought down and he is forced to admit what a gullible sucker he has been.



*If Violence erupts it will be due to Arrogant self indulgent assholes like you *
*who support criminals destroying this Great Country.*


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Give him a break. The t victory was the highlight of his political life.  We can only hope that he doesn't turn violent when his hero is brought down and he is forced to admit what a gullible sucker he has been.


He can’t turn violent. The joint chiefs already let him know they’re on our side (remember their response, unsolicited, after he made the post-Charlottesville statement that “there are fine people on all sides?”) And Justice Roberts went after him, too, just the other day. America will survive this asshole.


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> He can’t turn violent. The joint chiefs already let him know they’re on our side (remember their response, unsolicited, after he made the post-Charlottesville statement that “there are fine people on all sides?”) And Justice Roberts went after him, too, just the other day. America will survive this asshole.


*Smear that Lipstick far and wide, because with or without it you're still Liberal Swine.*


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Smear that Lipstick far and wide, because with or without it you're still Liberal Swine.*



You are pretty dumb and show it every day.  I sure hope that you don't have children...  You are the poster child for castration.


----------



## messy (Dec 19, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are pretty dumb and show it every day.  I sure hope that you don't have children...  You are the poster child for castration.


Funny. I highly doubt he/she has children.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 19, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are pretty dumb and show it every day.  I sure hope that you don't have children...  You are the poster child for castration.


Castration?
Who are you?
Mao Tse Tung?


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are pretty dumb and show it every day.  I sure hope that you don't have children...  You are the poster child for castration.



*Adam Schiff wants his towel back, and clean Makehimstay.....*


----------

